# Absorbent bed sheets



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Busy researching absorbent bed sheets to use on Poppets cot bed 70cm x 140cm. She's now dry most nights and she is keen to get out of her nighttime pull ups but need something as a just in case for those little accidents. Don't want a crinkly plastic protector. Want a cotton type sheet that will feel just like a bed sheet but will secretly have absorbent qualities.
My heads spinning   Any recommendations from you lovely ladies??

Xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Dunelm Mill do some decent waterproof covers.  Not sheets as such, so I put one on under the top sheet, but definitely not crinkly.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi PM,

Dunelm mill here too. One side is waterproof, the other cotton. I have a cotton fitted sheet on top of this which means any night time changes are quick to do. They can make the bed/sleep a little warmer so just keep an eye on what Poppets wearing to bed especially if she tends to sleep face down.
HTH x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

we have ones from Dunelm but have also used the Huggies Bed Mats which now have sticky bits so they don't move.  With DS I used to double sheet the bed with these inbetween and then if he had an accident I could just take the one sheet and bed mat off but didn't need to make the bed again.

OT x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clevamama-ClevaBed-CotBed-Mattress-Protector/dp/B006HTXO2E/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1384809853&sr=1-1&keywords=clevamama+sheets

We've got the single version of this (above), it's not horrible and plasticy like some (I know what you mean). Also was going to mention the pampers bed mats. Not tried them but keeping them in mind!

http://www.pampers.co.uk/pampers-bedmats

xx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know if you have an ALDI's near you, but they were doing these sheets where they have cotton/terry toweling look on top and plastic underneath. It was a few weeks ago. I bought 2 yesterday as there were still some left.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Use a towelling type sheet plus a disposable one, saves on the washing!


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine are cheap ones from Asda. They are fabric on top and not crinkley.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow guys thanks very much for all the tips  

I have an Aldi, Dunelm and an Asda very close to me so will go have a look, might by a few different ones and see what suits, always good to have some back up ones as well  

Thanks again for all the replies  
Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Mummyauntiekatie - love the face on the little girl in the 2nd photo of the amazon sheets you sent the link for. So cheeky 🙊  
Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Skyblu - you absolute beauty you! Went to Aldi, the sheets are exactly what I had in mind and further more they were reduced to £2.99, I love a bargain - I got two   Thanks for the tip xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Are Aldi doing them for Single beds too?


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Pauliboo, I didn't see any single bed ones. They had a baby special on a few weeks ago so I think it will most likely be just cot bed size but not 100% sure. It will be hit and miss if your local one will still have any in as the stuff is a few weeks old now. Good luck though xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks, i've just found the Dunelm versions you all seem to have.  I think we'll invest in a couple of those.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad I could help Poppets mummy, I love a bargain too. 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I got terry towling ones in amazon v good . Also used absorb ant bed mats underneath . Can get in tesco


----------

